# Athlon XP zu Athlon MP moden?



## green_Nerd (10. November 2011)

Hallo,

ich wüsste gerne ob man für benchmarks seinen Athlon XP zu einem Athlon MP modden darf oder ob HWbot einen dann raus wirft ?

vielen Dank im voraus

Gruß Nerd


----------



## Turrican (10. November 2011)

Hallo

Nein, du darfst die CPU trotzdem nur in der Kategorie eintragen für die er gemacht wurde. Es ist nicht erlaubt ihn "doppelt" einzutragen.


----------



## green_Nerd (10. November 2011)

HAllo Turrican,

ich will ihn nciht in 2 KAtegorien eintragen.
Meine Frage ist Darf ich  das überhaupt machen und erkennt CPU-Z die CPU dann noch??


----------



## Lippokratis (10. November 2011)

wofür den Prozessor zum MP machen? Multiplikator unlocken ist erlaubt und MP braucht man ja nur zum DUAL Betrieb. Normal darfst du den unlocken zum MP, aber dann bitte mit Foto vom Prozessor das Ergebnis in die Kategorie des ursprünglichen Prozessor eintragen. Bei Sockel A Prozessoren bitte immer mit Foto, weil die selten richtig/vollständig von CPU-Z erkannt werden.


----------



## green_Nerd (10. November 2011)

AH Ok danke genau das wollte ich wissen.

mfg Nerd


----------

